# Solar powered LED dusk to dawn flood light?



## timbo114 (Oct 30, 2016)

Who here has experience with solar powered LED dusk to dawn flood lights?

I want a reliable pair of lights for my acre in the country.

I didn't hit the Powerball, so let's keep it at a reasonable cost.

Who can recommend one?

I'm looking at this one so far ... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H261H98/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## FTG-05 (Oct 30, 2016)

Tagged since I need one as well.


----------



## brickbat (Oct 30, 2016)

Solar, bright, and 'reasonable cost' don't mix. 

Which are you willing to give up on?


----------

